# BP MS150 Houston - Austin countdown



## MerlinAma

One week to go!

Had my last long ride yesterday as the weekend forecast was ugly and in fact, it is raining in the panhandle right now.

The long range forecast looks decent.

Are YOU ready??????


----------



## js1221

Did 30 miles today but had to get back because the rest of the team had to be at work, besides just as we ended the rain started. 

Got some new tires, Continentals, and they provide a much smoother ride then my old Hutchinsons. They seem to roll better too. Of course it could be the Sugoi RS bibs my wife got me that make the ride smoother.


----------



## MerlinAma

js1221 said:


> Got some new tires, Continentals, and they provide a much smoother ride then my old Hutchinsons. They seem to roll better too. Of course it could be the Sugoi RS bibs my wife got me that make the ride smoother.


Good thing you could break all this in before the big weekend.


----------



## MCF

Did the 60 mile route in Katy this morning...didn't get out in front so got stuck in the pack for a while. PLEASE, EVERYONE DOING THE MS150, IF YOU ARE DOING LESS THAN 20+ MPH PLEASE STAY TO RIGHT AND NO MORE THAN TWO WIDE. People calling "On your left" SHOULD NOT have to go into traffic lanes to pass if the shoulder is wide enought and SHOULD NOT have to go into oncoming traffic lane if there is no shoulder. MOVE OVER AND RIDE NO MORE THAN TWO ABREAST!! Good luck everyone. Right now, forecast calls for 60% chance of rain on Saturday and 40% on Sunday, but that will change 10 times between now and then.


----------



## js1221

MerlinAma said:


> Good thing you could break all this in before the big weekend.


No break in, it no go on the ride. I never take new equipment, of any type, out in the field anymore without testing it and ensuring it is 100% functional. Learned that lesson the hard way many years ago.


----------



## js1221

MCF said:


> Did the 60 mile route in Katy this morning...didn't get out in front so got stuck in the pack for a while. PLEASE, EVERYONE DOING THE MS150, IF YOU ARE DOING LESS THAN 20+ MPH PLEASE STAY TO RIGHT AND NO MORE THAN TWO WIDE. People calling "On your left" SHOULD NOT have to go into traffic lanes to pass if the shoulder is wide enought and SHOULD NOT have to go into oncoming traffic lane if there is no shoulder. MOVE OVER AND RIDE NO MORE THAN TWO ABREAST!! Good luck everyone. Right now, forecast calls for 60% chance of rain on Saturday and 40% on Sunday, but that will change 10 times between now and then.


Aren't you preaching to the choir about that, especially here? Most of the riders I have seen violating the "rule" are the people just out to have a good time and make some money for MS. They are not the serious riders, most don't know the much about cycling rules of the road, in fact I would be suprised if most could change a flat. They paid their money though and they are there to ride, give them some respect when ya'll blow by them at 20+ miles an hour. Sorry, not trying to vent on you but I got the elitist attitude from a Performance Bike Store employee today who was complaining about the same thing and he felt these people should not be allow to ride and should just stay home on the the couch. It was all about the ride/race for him and not about the money being raised.


----------



## Peanya

JS221, I can understand your point of view; but you're missing out on something important. I'm siding with MCF here - it's about safety. On long rides, I end up averaging 15 to 17mph, but do start out a bit faster. In the beginning, the slowest people are the ones causing the biggest hazards - weaving, riding 4+ abreast and blocking the lane. Texas cycling law does not allow more than 2 abreast. Slower traffic is supposed to keep right as well. 
I'm doing this for fun and for the cause, but like the MS newsletter emphasizes, safety is key here.


----------



## MerlinAma

I get the "training ride" e-mails and was surprised to learn that the guy sending the e-mails ended up in the hospital when another rider on the "training ride" turned left in front of him when the route, in fact, went straight. 

With 13,000 people on the road, you just have to ride defensively.

In fact, I have a new Garmin Edge 705 to play with on the ride so watch out for me as I'm riding along looking at the GPS instead of the road.


----------



## js1221

Peanya said:


> JS221, I can understand your point of view; but you're missing out on something important. I'm siding with MCF here - it's about safety. On long rides, I end up averaging 15 to 17mph, but do start out a bit faster. In the beginning, the slowest people are the ones causing the biggest hazards - weaving, riding 4+ abreast and blocking the lane. Texas cycling law does not allow more than 2 abreast. Slower traffic is supposed to keep right as well.
> I'm doing this for fun and for the cause, but like the MS newsletter emphasizes, safety is key here.


Don't get me wrong, I agree with what you are saying and with what MCF is saying. My point is that this is NOT a group ride with 13,000 experienced riders, this is a charity ride with 3,000 experienced riders and 10,000 people out there having fun and supporting a worthwhile charity. Yelling (which is what all CAPS normally signifies) at the people on this board about it is not going to solve the problem because the people on the board are not the problem, it is the people out there trying to have a good time. What is the solution, tell them "Thanks for your donations but sorry you can't ride because you aren't an experienced cyclist?" There has to be some give and take here, riders need to learn to move to the right and ride two abreast but others riders just may need to slow down when getting around the slower groups. This is just my opinion and people can take it, leave it or tell me to STFU. I go back to the fact that this is a ride for charity and not a race, there are more inexperienced riders out there bringing in the money then there are experienced cyclist. If we take the fun out of the ride then all those riders who are there to have a good time will just go do something else and take their money with them.


----------



## js1221

MerlinAma said:


> In fact, I have a new Garmin Edge 705 to play with on the ride so watch out for me as I'm riding along looking at the GPS instead of the road.


Have fun with your 705, I love mine. I wish they had the GPS points for the Break Areas like they did for the Bike to the Beach, it was nice to program in the route with and know exactly how far it was to the next point.


----------



## MCF

I think you all are right...the people reading this probably are NOT the offenders, but if I get through to just one person, then maybe it will prevent an accident. There was a group that was about 5 wide and 6 deep this morning taking up the complete left lane on a two lane country road. Cars were coming at us and a couple were waiting to go around...the group was going 16mph and refused to move to the right even though numerous people were yelling car back, get right. That is great for them, enjoy the ride, but faster riders want to enjoy their ride also and stay safe... Rant over....I also continue to see people riding with headphones on..my suggestion is that if you are a 'faster rider', slow down, enjoy the ride more than the harder effort training rides and watch out and ride defensively. And for the guy with the new toy, if you are serious about being distracted while riding, I hope you go off the road without taking anyone out with you....hahahaha...


----------



## MerlinAma

js1221 said:


> ..... I wish they had the GPS points for the Break Areas like they did for the Bike to the Beach, it was nice to program in the route with and know exactly how far it was to the next point.


I've plugged the rest stops in based on the route maps. They should be within a mile.  

Back to the other discussion regarding inexperienced riders.

This is an opportunity to get new people interested in cycling in a more serious manner. The "Performance" employees should be out on the training rides and actual ride trying to help people, talk to them, and letting them know their store is there for help.

Many people I know who started on our local MS training rides are actually experienced riders now, have nice bikes, and work with new riders each year.

If you are "hard core", you should probably be racing the Texas Cup or whatever it's called, and not be taking up a spot in a limited entry charity event.


----------



## MCF

*About every 10 miles....*



js1221 said:


> Have fun with your 705, I love mine. I wish they had the GPS points for the Break Areas like they did for the Bike to the Beach, it was nice to program in the route with and know exactly how far it was to the next point.


There is a rest stop about every 10 miles. If you need a GPS to tell you how long until the next one, you got a long couple days next weekend. Also, make sure to drink lots and lots of alcohol Saturday night and do the Bechtel Challenge Route on Sunday....hahahaha!! For some reason seeing people throwing up makes me laugh...seeing a girl standing on the side of the road halfway up a hill crying kinda makes me feel bad though - I guess guys puke and girls cry. :thumbsup:


----------



## MerlinAma

MCF said:


> There is a rest stop about every 10 miles. If you need a GPS to tell you how long until the next one, you got a long couple days next weekend...........


Just to ease your mind, I put the route in just for a "test" before I started some more serious riding in the Rockies this summer.

I've done this ride once before and the Bechtel Challenge Route is fun, but not so much a challenge.

But there again, alcohol isn't in my carbo plan.


----------



## js1221

MCF said:


> There is a rest stop about every 10 miles. If you need a GPS to tell you how long until the next one, you got a long couple days next weekend. Also, make sure to drink lots and lots of alcohol Saturday night and do the Bechtel Challenge Route on Sunday....hahahaha!! For some reason seeing people throwing up makes me laugh...seeing a girl standing on the side of the road halfway up a hill crying kinda makes me feel bad though - I guess guys puke and girls cry. :thumbsup:


I don't need the GPS to tell me where the rest stops are, I am just an info junkie. Besides, I might as well use the functions it provides or else I just wasted my money when I bought it.


----------



## culdeus

Does look like barring any major changes that the wind will be out of the north again this year. Intensity is anyone's guess at this point.


----------



## stevers

http://www.usairnet.com/cgi-bin/launch/code.cgi?Submit=Go&sta=KIAH&state=TX

Texas Aviation Weather Report has an interesting 3 day forecast up.

So as not to get people's hopes up (remember this is Texas WX we are talking about) Thursday is showing strong winds from the SE. But remember that's Thursday.

This information is not for the +3000 or so serious bikers going 20+mph. This is for the rest of the weekend warriors....


----------



## culdeus

There are not 3000 bikers going 20+MPH. More on the order of 300.


----------



## Hello Kitty

stevers said:


> This information is not for the +3000 or so *serious bikers* going 20+mph. This is for the rest of the weekend warriors....


I believe the "serious bikers" will be in Dallas for a road race or in Comfort for a mountain bike race this weekend the rest of the fast guys and gals will be arriving in La Grange around lunch time on Saturday anyway have fun be safe this weekend


----------



## MCF

Rain and tailwind Saturday...so far. Sun and headwind on Sunday...so far!! I won't be doing 20mph if it's raining....especially since this past Saturday I set off a nerve that runs down my neck to my left shoulder. Kicks in if I ride tensed up which I guess I did Saturday and takes 'however long it takes' to go away once it does kick in. Why does this have to happen just before MS150. Icing and ibuprofen between now and then...yippee!! NOTHING makes it go away, not massage, not chiropractor, not acupuncture, it eventually....just goes away.


----------



## MerlinAma

MCF said:


> Rain and tailwind Saturday...so far. ..........


So what do you need to ride in the rain?


----------



## stevers

- might want to think about some type of rain jacket/vest
- better situational awareness: stopping distance should be increased, drafting will be hampered with rooster tails of water (depending on amount of rain)
- hydrophobic coating on sunglasses
- different types of lenses on sunglasses, more for contrast instead of darkness
- I'm sure others have more suggestions.


----------



## js1221

How about one of these???


----------



## MCF

Layers. Not just to keep warm, but to keep dry. A rain jacket, etc. etc. may be good, but can also cause you to get extremely hot if it doesn not have venting. Typical arm/leg warmers will help keep water off of you and many layers. Going 10-20mph wet is A LOT colder than you think, even if it is a nice 65-70 deg, once you get wet, you are going to be cold. Also, something to put on your head under your helmet is a good idea. AND don't forget your toes....water will be spraying from your front wheel right onto your toes. Get shoe caps that are waterproof to keep your toes dry and warm. Clothes will dry pretty quick if it stops raining but shoes and socks take a while and wet cold toes will make for a long day.


----------



## culdeus

worst part of riding in the rain for me is the ass chafing, leg chafing, nip chafing, etc. And I don't know how to fix it really.

I'm raw at the end of a rain ride in many, many areas. YMMV.


----------



## MCF

Nips can be taken carry of with Astroglide (comes in deodorant stick). Rub chamoi cream everywhere else...that should take care of it. Don't be afraid to spread that stuff around.


----------



## MCF

If it really does end up raining Saturday (50% chance it WON'T rain), I wonder how many people won't even show up to ride and then how many will drop out at first rest stop after they realize rain is 10 times worse than any headwind......last year they had record number of sag wagons. Probably break that record this year.....let's just all pray for no ambulance/life flight trips for anyone. Trust your tires in the rain and take the corners nice and easy.....


----------



## js1221

MCF said:


> AND don't forget your toes....water will be spraying from your front wheel right onto your toes. Get shoe caps that are waterproof to keep your toes dry and warm. Clothes will dry pretty quick if it stops raining but shoes and socks take a while and wet cold toes will make for a long day.


Shoe caps, I had not thought about that. I will add it to my packing list, better to drag it along and not need it.... I have some long sleeve UA Heatgear shirts that I wear under my jersey, it keeps the sun off the arms and should do ok "if" it rains.

What are the break areas going to be like after some rain? I know the last MS I rode alot of the break areas were in fields and that can be a muddy mess. I'm wondering if a pair of cleat covers might not be a bad thing to stick in my back pocket?


----------



## MCF

*Good Thinking!!*



js1221 said:


> Shoe caps, I had not thought about that. I will add it to my packing list, better to drag it along and not need it.... I have some long sleeve UA Heatgear shirts that I wear under my jersey, it keeps the sun off the arms and should do ok "if" it rains.
> 
> What are the break areas going to be like after some rain? I know the last MS I rode alot of the break areas were in fields and that can be a muddy mess. I'm wondering if a pair of cleat covers might not be a bad thing to stick in my back pocket?


Yes, cleat covers will be a must. I always have mine in my jersey pocket. Amazing how much stuff you can shove in those pockets before they start to bother you. Also, I am going to see if I can get a riding cap with a bill tonight to wear under my helmet in an effort to keep rain from rolling down into eyes...IF it rains.


----------



## C130

Anyone wanting toe covers better get them quick, just at my local bike shop and while I'm standing there looking at the only pair left and talking someone else buys them. We were laughing about it, I should have grabbed them while I was talking I guess. They seem to be going pretty quick.


----------



## culdeus

why would toe covers help? won't the water from the upper sock end up getting in the shoe anyways?


----------



## MCF

WOOL socks and toe covers will keep water from front tire continuously spraying on the front of your shoe and socking your toes. Toes need to stay dry and warm. If you don't think they help, don't use them (but you will probably regret it). Weather just update - chance of rain on Saturday changed!!! Up from 50% to 80%...yay.


----------



## js1221

Sunday, going into Austin does not look too bad. Forecast has removed most of the chances for rain and calls for clear skies, but the wind is supposed to pick by afternoon. Well, one good day is better then nothing.


----------



## Peanya

Just got me some new Sugoi shorts. Very nice fit and chamois. Shop was out of toe covers, and had a special section for rain jackets - priced at $100. I'm hitting Academy tomorrow. Packed today, so I'm ready just about! Keeping the long sleeve shirt and leggings out just in case. I'm still hoping the weatherman is wrong.


----------



## MCF

If you get any type of jacket, make sure it is vented or you will just soak yourself with your own sweat. $100..that's nuts!! Riding new shorts for first time on long ride? A little risky - hope they don't rub the wrong way. I never try anything new on rides longer than about 30 miles.


----------



## MCF

Do you all put the numbers on your bike? They are really just for photos...I hate putting them on...I have my number on the front of my helmet and my rider bib on. That should be enough for identification....


----------

